# Yah, new fursuit video.



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Jan 11, 2009)

Its been a while, but I finally had a chance to make another fursuit video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgxrhZ9wupQ


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 11, 2009)

oh my god, a furry with a rifle! *runs*
^^

nice shooting dude!


----------



## BlauShep (Jan 11, 2009)

haha, i love your shooting videos. xD
awesome as usual. i love your head style.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ha! Yeah new term to fox hunt. I should do that with my Mini-30.

Nice shooting! Good to see a furry like me who likes guns


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2009)

I've always been a bit put off by AMERIKANZ W/ GUNS (mostly because all you seem to hear about t3h States is regarding gun crime) , but this is just adorable/awesome.

You're pretty bloody good, too. 
Nice one.


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats pretty good shooting for doing it in a suit too


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Jan 13, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I've always been a bit put off by AMERIKANZ W/ GUNS (mostly because all you seem to hear about t3h States is regarding gun crime) , but this is just adorable/awesome.
> 
> You're pretty bloody good, too.
> Nice one.



Thanks for you comment.  Don't let America's gun Violence put you off.  Its really not as bad as the media makes it sound.  To me and thousands of other Americans, shooting is simply a sport, much like bowling or soccer is to others.  Cheers.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 13, 2009)

Whiskeyfoxtrot said:


> Thanks for you comment.  Don't let America's gun Violence put you off.  Its really not as bad as the media makes it sound.  To me and thousands of other Americans, shooting is simply a sport, much like bowling or soccer is to others.  Cheers.



i guess you are right, the media makes it a way bigger deal than it actually is.

and shooting really is a great sport! i used to be in a shooting club some years ago. no big rifles though, we were using air rifles and air pistols only and sometimes we went to another club were we were using low calibre rifles.
it was a lot of fun!
but id really like to use some bigger rifles^^ weapons fascinate me, they are one of my favorite pieces of sports equipment! its a pitty that there is no club like that in my region :/


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Whiskeyfoxtrot said:


> Thanks for you comment. Don't let America's gun Violence put you off. Its really not as bad as the media makes it sound. To me and thousands of other Americans, shooting is simply a sport, much like bowling or soccer is to others. Cheers.



Ha ha yeah once again nice shooting! I am a furry first gun collector/marksman second and seeing my two most favorite things put together is just sweet!!!!!


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 15, 2009)

just watched all your vids and you are pretty good, I subscribed immediately


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 15, 2009)

Haha, nice video. Btw how is your tripod?


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Jan 16, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Haha, nice video. Btw how is your tripod?



haha, Yah.  the tripod is fine.  The bullet clipped the little rubber foot of the leg and bent the aluminum alittle, but after a little bit of straightening, it works fine again.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 16, 2009)

Whiskeyfoxtrot said:


> haha, Yah. the tripod is fine. The bullet clipped the little rubber foot of the leg and bent the aluminum alittle, but after a little bit of straightening, it works fine again.


 
Lol, that's awesome. Keep up the good work on the videos, and watch the tripod next time, you might not be so lucky x)


----------

